# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема принтеров Tup 900

## iZacnt

Возникла проблема с принтером Star TUP 900, печатает чеков этак 50 и застревает чековая лента... Обратился в Тех.Поддержку представительства где брали эти принтера... ни чего особого мне не подсказали... Может кто то сталкивался с похожей проблемой?

----------

